
What is a plugin for websites, that shows buttons intelligently? - mkorfmann
Like, it shows like a horizontal array of buttons (4 or so) and it switches what buttons to show intelligently
======
rman666
You can change the style of buttons using CSS. You can control which style is
used on a particular button with a program that you must write, perhaps using
JavaScript.

~~~
mkorfmann
You can't change your username anymore, but this is not hell, brother. I also
won't be able to delete this message anymore, even if it's stupid.

But I know that and you could know that I know that. This is HN, not Quora.

~~~
slater
You OK?

------
mkorfmann
Best would be, if it's a plugin tailed for programming or making changes to
code.

I want to integrate it here as the next step:

[http://ezii-os.herokuapp.com/](http://ezii-os.herokuapp.com/)

